# Share your Instagram pics!!!



## willows pack (Apr 14, 2012)

Great shots!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful photos, especially of Max and Billy, love them.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Ooh, I'll play!!! Here's a few of my favorites! (ok, more than a few... lol... it's so hard to pick!!! :curtain


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

1st and 2nd picture is Remi and Cannon
3rd picture is Remi laying on top of me at our Hunting camp.
Last picture is Remi, Buddy (part-time Trainee), and Cannon


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Both of Remi (Our friends live right across the road, so Remi wanted to ride with us). 

The other is Remi at Easter.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

:waveoo ok if you insist...get ready 

I cant help it I love my doggies!!! :curtain:


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

All beautiful!!


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

The first few pics are of beautiful Northern Michigan and crossing the Mackinac Bridge and the rest are of my sweet Diesel ?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

OK..!!! I don't have the Instagram app, but replicated it in CS6 / Lightroom 4...
Does this still count... ...

#1 - Our girl Mattie (Matilda)...









#2 - My Bike...


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

soxOZ said:


> OK..!!! I don't have the Instagram app, but replicated it in CS6 / Lightroom 4...
> Does this still count... ...
> 
> #1 - Our girl Mattie (Matilda)...
> ...


Nice bike! And beautiful dog ?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Wispy clouds









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

soxOZ said:


> OK..!!! I don't have the Instagram app, but replicated it in CS6 / Lightroom 4...
> Does this still count... ...
> 
> #1 - Our girl Mattie (Matilda)...
> ...


Been thinking about Cs6!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I only have a few


































Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Play?????










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Vinnie's Mom said:


> I only have a few
> 
> View attachment 122017
> 
> ...


SERIOUSLY ADORABLE!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

